# Dog Tail



## sadame51 (Mar 8, 2009)

Has anyone seen a german shepherds tail curl like this? or no what caused it? I got my boy Jordan 3 months ago and it was already like that.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Have seen some GSD's posted here that have a curlier type of tail.. a "happy" or gay tail is what I have heard it called

Kelso's tails curls some when he is intent on doing or looking for something, much more so than our female Allie

Kelso










Here is the most that Allie's ever really curls










But, both of their tails usually always look like this at rest










That is a pretty curly tail for a GSD, at least I think so. Gorgeous boy. Any chance he is mixed with something like an Akita?

Here is an Akita/GSD mix currently in rescue here, I think his curly tail gives him away as an akita mix...not saying that your guy is a mix, but just wondering


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Dogs with a 'gay' tail (photos?)*

It's not that uncommon, bet others can post photos...


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Dogs with a 'gay' tail (photos?)*

huh, really? I did not know it was that common for a GSD to have that curly of a tail?

But I am no expert







And my own GSD does have quite a happy tail.....


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Dogs with a 'gay' tail (photos?)*

Probably considered a fault in the Standard but it seems like it is not uncommon.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Dogs with a 'gay' tail (photos?)*

I don't think it is that unusual, although her does seem to have a VERY curly tail.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Dogs with a 'gay' tail (photos?)*

German shepherds can have curly tails, but I've never seen one quite so curly as your dog's tail.

My dog has a gay tail AND it slightly hooks to the left. It curls when he's excited and it pretty much always hooks to the left when he's walking around. 









Hooking to the left









Curling









Curling AND hooking to the left.

It's cute when he holds it so high it curls but to be honest, I don't like the hook and I wish I could fix it somehow. When he was a puppy people would comment on what a long tail he has, now the comments are "what's wrong with his tail?" I don't blame them, I don't really like the appearance anyway.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Dogs with a 'gay' tail (photos?)*

My Misha has a "gay" tail and a soft ear - I get questioned on what she is mixed with, also.

You can see her tail here when she is excited:









and here you can see she has a very long tail:









and a relaxed one:


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Dogs with a 'gay' tail (photos?)*

Amara's gay tail (also hooks to the left):


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Dogs with a 'gay' tail (photos?)*

Sort of gay









LOL, Ghost of a gay tail


----------



## BubbaBearsMomma58 (Dec 10, 2019)

sadame51 said:


> Has anyone seen a german shepherds tail curl like this? or no what caused it? I got my boy Jordan 3 months ago and it was already like that.


Our baby Daisy was born with a very curly tail. It makes her unique. Her tail is in shape of a O. She is a beautiful Ukrainian German Shepherd


----------

